# Cual es este software utilizado para hacer impresos



## jejavi (May 30, 2009)

que tal compañeros, alguien sabe que software es este que se muestra en las imagenes, es muy importate para mi saberlo porque se ve muy bueno en cuanto a la fabricacion de esquemas y circuitos impresos.

salu2.


----------



## electromecanico (May 30, 2009)

el wizard? y fijate aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/


----------



## jejavi (Jun 1, 2009)

no es wizard por que yo lo he usado y no se parece?
aun no he dado con el nombre de este software


----------

